# gparted live CD auf USB Bootfähig machen



## aliriza (16. September 2011)

*gparted live CD auf USB Bootfähig machen*

Hai,

eine kleine frage, und zwra möchte ich gparted live CD.iso auf mein USB stick so drauf packen das sie Bootfähig ist.

Wie kann ich das machen ?


Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. September 2011)

*AW: gparted live CD auf USB Bootfähig machen*

So:
GParted Live on USB


----------



## aliriza (16. September 2011)

*AW: gparted live CD auf USB Bootfähig machen*

danach habe ich es gemacht mit tuxboot... aber wenn ich es dann von usb starte öffnet sich das programm nicht da ist nur text


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. September 2011)

*AW: gparted live CD auf USB Bootfähig machen*

Was steht denn da genau für ein Text?
Und was passsiert wenn du es über eine andere Methode machst?


----------



## aliriza (16. September 2011)

*AW: gparted live CD auf USB Bootfähig machen*

anders habe ich es noch nicht versucht... weiss nicht genau was da steht ..


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. September 2011)

*AW: gparted live CD auf USB Bootfähig machen*



aliriza schrieb:


> anders habe ich es noch nicht versucht... weiss nicht genau was da steht ..


 
Dann bitte aufschreiben und hier reinschreiben.
Oder eine andere Methode versuchen.


----------



## aliriza (17. September 2011)

*AW: gparted live CD auf USB Bootfähig machen*

ja werd ich machen


----------



## Jared566 (21. September 2011)

*AW: gparted live CD auf USB Bootfähig machen*

probier mal unetbootin 

dort kannst du gängige linux distributionen direkt auf den usb stick laden - oder eine vorhandene iso datei 

Mfg Jared


----------



## aliriza (21. September 2011)

*AW: gparted live CD auf USB Bootfähig machen*

welche system kanns du mir empfehlen ?


----------

